# New Take on the router table fence



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks very good. The mag switches seem like a natural for this application with your steel table.


----------



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

That's a really interesting and simple design. Where do you source the extruded aluminum for the fence?


----------



## Jarrhead (Mar 15, 2009)

The extruded aluminum is available from numerous sources. The place I found that has the most reasonable prices AND the fastest shipping is called Misumi. I know it sounds Japanese (and it probably is) but their online business ships from the US.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

If you have a Grainger local to you, you can get 80/20 or Faztek extrusions shipped to their stores for free. They're pretty comparable to prices online too, as far as I could tell, and you don't have to pay shipping.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think this is a great idea for those who have cast iron top router table tops I thought of getting a cast Iron top but the close to $500 price tag gave me a choice of whether I wanted an MLCS Powerlift of the cast Iron top the Power lift won out. Besides the Powerlift meeting my needs better I wanted a longer table than what the cast Iron tops offered,I've been thinking since about how to put a router insert and miter gauge grooves and just use a piece of 1/8-1/4" metal on the top, if I come up with how to do that I'll sure be using you fence idea.

https://www.artisticwoodstudio.com/videos


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

This would be great for a quick on and off replacement of sacrificing fence.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Brilliant! Thank you. I'm just beginning the build of my stand alone Router table with the Bench Dog cast Iron top. I will definitely go with your approach.


----------

